# Solved: Trying to unlock openoffice



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

IS NEOOFFICE http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/en/index.php the same as open office 
or have I made a mistake thinking it was the same ?

My friend had a MAC which had a logic board fault , following a powersupply cut three times crashing the MAC each time 
logic board replaced last weekend...

but now she has a problem when trying to open (NeroOffice - openoffice for MAC)

My Knowledge of MAC is very little - but going to have a look tomorrow

This is the type of error message she gets when opening an attachment in email - or open nerooffice (over the telephone so not so accurate)



> Either another instance of NeoOffice is accessing your personal settings or your personal settings are locked.
> Simultaneous access can lead to inconsistencies in your personal settings. Before continuing, you should make sure user 'B" closes OpenOffice.org on host MacBookPro.local
> Do you really want to continue?


Looking on the web - this is due to the crash and the personal settings being locked
trying to fix over the phone - but run into issues - so i'm going onsite Sat 10:00 am GMT

I cant seem to get finder to show hidden files - because I want to see the folder and the locked file

.openoffice - I think
library/application support/openoffice

to see if i can find a locked file .. 
or maybe remove that user and create a new one

I tried using terminal to set


> defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE


But that did not work

BUT we are dealing with a novice and a NON-USE on the end of the phone

any suggestions I can try out tomorrow welcome...

can I just re-install NeroOpen office

following the suggestions in these posts
http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=25340

Particularly this post
http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=6172

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

NeoOffice is a completely different app.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks - So I have just discovered .....

They have NeoOFFICE for sure as i put it on.....
so the error message is to do with NeoOffice as it occurs whenever they try to open an attachment or run neooffice 

I guess the same principle applies - its a locked file in the user preferences

BUT that would explain why we could not find openoffice directory under application support 
But the user is a real novice and it was difficult - just getting finder open ..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If the message is right, though, it could mean that OO is really there and both are trying to claim that file (if that happens in OSX).


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont think the message was right - too many assumptions - I googled the last part 


> Simultaneous access can lead to inconsistencies in your personal settings.


and found openoffice message on google - and then assumed neooffice was the openoffice for MACS - as when I installed openoffice did not work on MAC and Neo talked about being the open office for MAC

so too many assumptions by me late at night - with a very confused user on the end of the phone

however, I still think its locked file due to the crash 
so need to know 
1) How to show hidden files 
2) how to change the personal settings on a MAC for NeoOffice
3) If we choose continue - what would happen - she was concerned about corrupting her user files ... so i will need to back those up tomorrow if we can


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have been reading through this site and found these two sections

http://neowiki.neooffice.org/index.php/Troubleshooting_Tips#Remove_stuck_lock_files
As i dont know MAC very well, the article assumes a level of knowledge i dont have yet...

http://neowiki.neooffice.org/index....ips#Check_for_corrupted_user_preference_files


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i had the option to continue - which I choose - so the document was unlocked
all working fine now

Plus learnt a little more about MACs


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's good. You know more than me. But I have set up networks on a few.

Glad you got it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, trouble is I needed to be F2F - fixed in about 4 mins..... 
Then got into 
would you just.........
Fit new wireless (bluetooth) Keyboard
Work out Labels in Neo or Pages - set up template in pages (another new program) 
Backup data onto CD & Thumbdrive 
Worked out how to see device manager - so I could work out if they had a CD writer or/and DVD writer.....
so a couple of hours spent .....

But I do like the MACs ( iMac) work very well


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's nice to play with. I was going to try a Mac virtual machine until I found out it was illegal, so I guess I'll need a real one to learn on.


----------

